# Blue Golden Eye Tigers



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello,

I got my wish and got some Blue Golden Eye Tiger shrimp that breed true blue, and are very rare over here in Japan. I got 12 of them from a breeder in Germany and here in Japan they had a huge article about them. The eyes is one of the things that make this shrimp rare and expensive here in Japan, and of course it breeds blue. I will post some pics of the babies when i get some. No I dont feed them any food to make them blue. I feed then Shirakura food.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

That's an awesome looking shrimp. You're a lucky guy!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Are they a Neocaridina species? They look awesome. I'd ask about pricing, but I'm sure they're way out there...

Pedro - you planning on adding these to your collection? I suspect a trade may be in order (would these + Pedro's yellow ones=green?)


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Those are very nice. Unfortunately not all the offsprings are blue.
Some of them will look like normal tigers but with golden eyes.

Good luck in breeding them.

Pedro


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, Gabe.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

wow, very nice shrimp!


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Gabe,
these blue tigers look good! Somehow I guess I know where they came from (because I was more than once asked to help to ship them to Japan). Only very few people sell these shrimps here in Germany. They are rare and relatively pricey, although in Japan they will definitely cost several times more. They are not that hard to breed but their genetic is a bit special and that's why some of them don't breed true. 

Keep them well and good luck with them!

regards

Robert


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

wow. Gabe. This shrimp is awesome. 
I am sure it's not photoshopped.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW!!!!! Those are sweet, Gabe! How much did you spend per shrimp, if you don't mind me asking?

Regardless, they look well worth the cost of 'em! Very impressive! Good luck raising them, and I hope you can get them to breed for you! It would be interesting to see what the shrimplets look like, when you have some to photo!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice find Gabe!

I got a really orange one recently with golden eyes and a few regular tigers/orange tail with golden eyes but they have yet to berry so time will tell.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

It's probably the same for all of you guys, but...

...I WANT SOME!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

...oh yeah: any US sources for these?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I didn't buy the shrimp I traded Hinos for them.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

still a nice trade...


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

Those are gorgeous shrimps !! We need to get together and figure a way to import them into the US. Just kidding  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

